# Last Nights Big Catch, PICS!!!



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hehe, not really, but pulling in 5 pound drum perch, and a 15 pound blue cat is enough to satisfy me for a night of drinkin beers and fishin!!

heres some pics, tell me what ya think!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet good catch man


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Good job!!!

Just out of curiosity, have you tried Noodling?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice catfish!

whats that other fish? a drum? looks like a breeder.. should haev thrown that one back


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

I kept the drum because for one its the biggest drum ive ever seen in my life, 2, it swallowed the hook and was going to die anyways, and 3, my cousin love to eat drum-yes hes crazy hehe

Edit starts here:

No i havnt tried noodling yet, and i dont want to get my hand bit off by a big snapping turtle either so i think ill leave that alone hehe


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Catfish!


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

nice catch man, but thats a channel cat not a blue


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Loooks great. I'm going to go this weekend


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Always good when your out fishing and dirnking,a nd CATCH something :nod:


----------



## End_Times_Rob (Feb 13, 2005)

Put the catfish in your tank!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why did you keep the drum and the bullhead?

It looks to dark to be a channel.

EDIT: maybe it is a channel.

EDIT: no, it's a blue. Here is a pic of a channel that is a bout the same size.









My buddy caught this.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

That is definatly a blue. The drum must be small there if thats the biggest youve ever seen. I routinly catch 10lb+ drum while fishing for smallmouths...on light tackle too! Are you going to eat that cat? Too big to eat for me, the meat doesnt taste nearly as good if the fish is over about 2 pounds.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

ok some catfish 101 :rasp:

you cant go by color to tell the difference in a channel and a blue

CHANNEL CATFISH.. Notice the rounded anal fin


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

BLUE CATFISH: notice the straight anal fin, Very easy to confuse with a channel cat if going by color alone. The anal fin will tell.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

ok so now i understand the difference..

how do you cook them??


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wondering what some of your guys's methods are for chumming, if you have any.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Just wondering what some of your guys's methods are for chumming, if you have any.
> [snapback]1042042[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My buddy and I use smashed up cheese & garlic crutons (sp?) that we leave in socks tied to the bank 4-5 hours before we start fishing. We throw a new sock in every hour roughly. We regularly catch many 24+ inch channels doing this method fishing with dead minnows. We have also had some luck throwing cans of dog food on a string with holes poked in them a couples hours ahead of time.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice catch did you hear about that guy that caught a 160 pound blue cat in the mississippi river. the news said it was the biggest blue cat ever caught. they said the old record was only like 65 or 85 pounds.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nswhite said:


> nice catch did you hear about that guy that caught a 160 pound blue cat in the mississippi river. the news said it was the biggest blue cat ever caught. they said the old record was only like 65 or 85 pounds.
> [snapback]1042098[/snapback]​


The old world record was 118 lbs, caught on a jug line. The old ROD AND LINE record was 87 lbs.

Also, it was 121.5 lbs, not 160.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice catch, even better shirt


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice big fish you have there man !!

fishing is t3h0wn


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks guys, U LIKE TOOL? YAA BABY


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice, bigger then anything i have ever catched. That might be because ive only went fishing like 5 times in my life.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have got to get out to the lake and do some Cat fishin!! It's been WAY too long...

For chum I used to poke holes in a couple cheap cans of dog food and sink em a few hours before I cast my lines. I also throw a few herring chunks in sometimes too. I like to use dead bait herring or chicken liver.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

last night we went to the same spot again, and OMG i have never ever seen a 25 pound drum perch in my life

heres a pic

btw thats not me in that pic thats my friend jason who caught that bad boy

the funny thing about this catch is that he was complaining all night that all he was catching lately were drum perch and how jealous he was that i caught that big catfish, well he got that baby on the line and was all excited thinking he got a huge catfish since we were using fresh caught shad as bait, and he pulled it on the shore and was all yellin hell yeah i got me a catfish etc etc, untill i shined the light on it, he looked up at me and the expression on his face completely changed to a sad puppy!! it was hillarious

we kept it because my cousin loves to eat drum perch, yes hes crazy


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Ohhh snap thats a big ass perch...now why dont u guys go post these pics on my thread huh?

instead of going and starting a new thread on it?
....Biters....j/k

nice catch fellas im going out again on wednesday so ill see if the barracuda are still running ....maybe i can get a couple of a good pics this time


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome fish guys !


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

The only thing I caught last time I went fishing and drinking was a cold. =(

Nice catch man


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

That fish was 25 pounds? this one was 33 lbs


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

That fish was 25 pounds? this one was 33 lbs


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

125 here..


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

thats the world record catfish thats caught right here in illinois where i am, about 2 hours away from me on the mississippi river, that was actually 124 pounds and it died on the way to cabellas in kansas city


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> thats the world record catfish thats caught right here in illinois where i am, about 2 hours away from me on the mississippi river, that was actually 124 pounds and it died on the way to cabellas in kansas city
> [snapback]1046630[/snapback]​


Hey where are you from in Illinois? Im from Rochelle.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Hey where are you from in Illinois? Im from Rochelle.
> [snapback]1046635[/snapback]​


really? that's cool. I was raised up in Rochelle, but now I live in Mendota


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i went fishing for strippers yesterday and didn't catch a thing







to top it off i got a snag, and got pissed, tried to break my line and i fuckin snaped my rod in half







bad day


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> That fish was 25 pounds? this one was 33 lbs
> [snapback]1046472[/snapback]​


I dont doubt that the fish is 33 lbs. But the classic technique of holding the fish close to the camera (and far from the person) is being employed.


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> TommyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> > That fish was 25 pounds? this one was 33 lbs
> ...


i think your full of crap honestly, go take a dump and come back and think rational, any fisherman can tell both those fish are there said weights


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet catch man ive never even heared of those kind of fish gess it has been a long time since ive gone fw fishing


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

I am from sullivan illinois


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice catch but the perch it ugly as hell


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that catfish is HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE


----------

